# This might be a silly question but....(about grouse)



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

Where do they sleep when there isn't snow?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

In a tree.......... :O•-:


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

That's what I thought but google was failing me today


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

They typically have a favorite roost that they will use over and over again. These can be identified by piles of droppings at the base of these trees. These will change through out the year though. They still go to roost in a tree, in winter, and then hit the snow after dark. Doug Firs are the preffered roosting trees, typically big, older trees on prominent hills, and at ridge breaks. If you can find these preffered roosts, you will know where to be in the morning. They are known to go to roost, and leave, in the dark though. I have been at the base of big old Doug firs just after dark, when you cant see them coming in, just hear them, kinda like ducks splashing down after dark. On a dry year like this, you can draw a straight line between the roost and water, and they will be somewhere on that line.


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

Utah has 4 species of grouse plus a ptarmigan. Which one(s) are you referring too? Do you only want to know where they roost in the winter? Lonetree is of course referring to once called blue now called dusky grouse and commonly called by all UT ******** the pine hen and he is correct ding ding ding.....


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well paint me "*******" always PINEHEN to me. Guess I is not as edumacated as BB 

I have seen them roosting in the top's of dead quakie's before, but most of the time up under pine boughs where they are hard to see, is where I see them roosting.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't call em pine hens anymore, I always have a bunch of "oak hens" in the oak on my place. They are there all summer and fall, and have messed up many deer and elk stalks. You about jump out of your boots when one comes out of an oak tree 3 or 4 feet above your head when you are focused on something else and don't know it is there. Sometimes there will be 15-20 in a bunch. Even so, I love having them around.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> On a dry year like this, you can draw a straight line between the roost and water, and they will be somewhere on that line.


More typical of Ruff Grouse, then Blues as Blues can get most (if not all in dry years) from the vegetation they eat.



2full said:


> Sometimes there will be 15-20 in a bunch..


Ruffs...you won't find 20 Blues in a single tree.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

I still call them blue grouse. And I would of thought that blue grouse and ruffed grouse had similar sleeping habits. So I guess I'm actually looking for info on both of those. And what I REALLY want to know if were are they going to be roosting when I'm out hunting them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember the first time that I ever went grouse hunting. We hiked all over the mountain and when we got back to the truck there were about 30 blues sitting in the tree right above the truck. Needless to say we got our limit quite quick. Now that was up on Timp in Utah. I have had the same thing here in Colorado. It just depends on the flock size at how many are up in the tree.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

muleylove said:


> And what I REALLY want to know if were are they going to be roosting when I'm out hunting them.


Easier to pound them on the roost....good thinking! :O||:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

_I find it more satisfying to put the bird on a equal playing field or put some sport into'er and take them on the wing. If the bird chooses to fly up and perch in a tree, mark the area & return in a hour or so, chances are you'll get another crack at'em. There is no sport in shooting a Limb Chicken out of a tree_


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Quill

I shoot at them on the ground, and on limbs, all the time..........with my recurve.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

gdog said:


> Lonetree said:
> 
> 
> > On a dry year like this, you can draw a straight line between the roost and water, and they will be somewhere on that line.
> ...


I have 6 or 7 bunches of blues staked out, they are going to water twice a day. One group is a mixed bunch, blues and ruffed. I have not seen a mixed bunch in oever a decade. Back in the early '90s when we used to jump groups of over 100 birds, they would roost 50 to a tree.

I found 30 in a single roost tree, last day of the season last year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

If there's deep snow I quite hunting them since I'm not into limbing them with a gun or bow (just my preference) .....probably also the reason I don't come across 100's of them roosting in trees due to snow. Next time you come across +50 Blues in a tree get a pic.... would love to see it. I honesty wasn't thinking about winter roosts...

2 more weeks!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

2full said:


> I don't call em pine hens anymore, I always have a bunch of "oak hens" in the oak on my place. They are there all summer and fall, and have messed up many deer and elk stalks. You about jump out of your boots when one comes out of an oak tree 3 or 4 feet above your head when you are focused on something else and don't know it is there. Sometimes there will be 15-20 in a bunch. Even so, I love having them around.


 Hey ya 2full..... letme know if ya need some thined out (just to help ya on the stalk) 



gdog said:


> If there's deep snow I quite hunting them since I'm not into limbing them with a gun or bow (just my preference) .....probably also the reason I don't come across 100's of them roosting in trees due to snow. Next time you come across +50 Blues in a tree get a pic.... would love to see it.
> 
> 2 more weeks!


Holy crap !.... you mean it DOES snow in Utah :shock:


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

gdog said:


> If there's deep snow I quite hunting them since I'm not into limbing them with a gun or bow (just my preference) .....probably also the reason I don't come across 100's of them roosting in trees due to snow. Next time you come across +50 Blues in a tree get a pic.... would love to see it. I honesty wasn't thinking about winter roosts...
> 
> 2 more weeks!


There isn't enough meat on a grouse to get me out in the deep snow. I'm hoping to get a whole pile of em before the snow piles up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

> I shoot at them on the ground, and on limbs, all the time..........with my recurve.


_Yep, now I remember why I bid this place vios con dios.
If we ever meet up bud remind me who you are so I can recurve the butt of my 16 bore upside yer head_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

QuillGordon said:


> > I shoot at them on the ground, and on limbs, all the time..........with my recurve.
> 
> 
> _Yep, now I remember why I bid this place vios con dios.
> If we ever meet up bud remind me who you are so I can recurve the butt of my 16 bore upside yer head_


Find a better way to express yourself or your stay here will be brief.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Quill
Just curious..... Is it much more difficult to find shells for your 16 ?
I have heard they are trying to phaze it out ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

> Is it much more difficult to find shells for your 16 ?


_Nope not at all, I think the 16 is the best bored shotgun out there._



> Find a better way to express yourself or your stay here will be brief.


_How about we just make it brief ..!.,_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

QuillGordon said:


> > I shoot at them on the ground, and on limbs, all the time..........with my recurve.
> 
> 
> _Yep, now I remember why I bid this place vios con dios.
> If we ever meet up bud remind me who you are so I can recurve the butt of my 16 bore upside yer head_


Let me remind everyone that the UWN is a place to share outdoor ideas, experiences, and differences of opinions. Members shall be able to post up, within the UWN rules, without being threatened by other members who do not hold the same opinion as they do.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> QuillGordon said:
> 
> 
> > > I shoot at them on the ground, and on limbs, all the time..........with my recurve.
> ...


Seems as of late every difference of opinion gets locked. This situation is different but in general. We can't even have a discussion about the new VP candidate being an advocate for hunting/fishing. Nothing in the rules about that is there? Isn't that was this place is for? Sometimes hunting and fishing involve politics.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hunting and fishing always involve politics.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

QuillGordon said:


> > I shoot at them on the ground, and on limbs, all the time..........with my recurve.
> 
> 
> _Yep, now I remember why I bid this place vios con dios.
> If we ever meet up bud remind me who you are so I can recurve the butt of my 16 bore upside yer head_


Quill

Yeah, hiking 5 miles in(10 round trip), through snow, to "limb" 2 grouse with flu flus, from my 35 lbs, 56" Browning Wasp(my chicken bow), well thats just not fair chase, is it? You are soo much better than me...... :_O=:

If it makes you feel better, I use a .410 for chukar(on the wing).

If you would be so kind as to send me a PM, I'll gladly provide my name, and a location where we can fullfill your fantasy.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> QuillGordon said:
> 
> 
> > > I shoot at them on the ground, and on limbs, all the time..........with my recurve.
> ...


8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Must be August, everyone wants to butt heads.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> If you would be so kind as to send me a PM, I'll gladly provide my name, and a location where we can fulfill your fantasy.


Well a, just how big a feller are ya there Lonetree....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

He really wouldn't need to be that big...take a look at who is calling him out. :roll:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Man, did this thread get off track........... o-||


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > If you would be so kind as to send me a PM, I'll gladly provide my name, and a location where we can fulfill your fantasy.
> 
> 
> Well a, just how big a feller are ya there Lonetree....


I'm about 6', I could bend over, if that would help him swing that 16 bore.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

muleylove said:


> Where do they sleep when there isn't snow?


Limber Pines in Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait a minute, we don't have any grouse in Wyoming. What was I thinking?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

> Quill
> 
> Yeah, hiking 5 miles in(10 round trip), through snow, to "limb" 2 grouse with flu flus, from my 35 lbs, 56" Browning Wasp(my chicken bow), well thats just not fair chase, is it?


_No, I don't consider that fair chase. I consider it target practice and in my book unethical_


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> He really wouldn't need to be that big...take a look at who is calling him out. :roll:


_Oh really, looks who it is the walking mouth. I've squashed gnats bigger than you_


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...still painting a beard on yourself in pics? _(O)_


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

_No I quit doing that due to I heard you was drooling over them_


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

-/O_-


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

_Nah, wait a minute I never drew a beard on me, that was my hunting buddy. Should I tell him your interested?_


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

QuillGordon said:


> _Nah, wait a minute I never drew a beard on me, that was my hunting buddy. Should I tell him your interested?_


Sure...it will make for good converstaion during your jerkfest. Meanwhile the rest of us have hunts that start this weekend (I hunt with an extremely hot woman) Good luck with the Bros! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Sure...it will make for good converstaion during your jerkfest


_What are you talking about I don't trial my hound_

_Have fun with yer hot little woman bud_ :shock:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> If it makes you feel better, I use a .410 for chukar(on the wing).


_Also unethical, now I need to knock yer teeth out as well. :lol: 
Chukar are tuff bawstards I wouldn't hunt them with anything less than a 16 ga. I hate to cripple Chuks, I like em stone cold dead_


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Quill Gordon said:


> > If it makes you feel better, I use a .410 for chukar(on the wing).
> 
> 
> _Also unethical, now I need to knock yer teeth out as well. :lol:
> Chukar are tuff bawstards I wouldn't hunt with anything less than a 16 ga. I hate to cripple Chuks, I like em stone cold dead_


So you cant hike, you dont sling arrows, and your not a good shot with a shotgun. Anything else we need to know about you? Why do YOU need soo many more pellets to kill chukars? Or is it the bigger pattern that helps? I like how you added the smiley face this time, I never got that PM.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a sneaky suspicion Quill Gordon is the same guy as QuillGordon.

Quill that's a great pic....uh the one with the dog, not the one of Bax*.  Any more pics before you leave?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Whats the dog for?


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Whats the dog for?


_Man you really do want a beat down. Yer about as unethical as they come let me guess you were born and raised in Carbon County
I thought you were pm'ing me your address._


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> So you cant hike, you dont sling arrows, and your not a good shot with a shotgun. Anything else we need to know about you? Why do YOU need soo many more pellets to kill chukars?


 :O•-: _Really.
You can't read?



I hate to cripple Chuks, I like em stone cold dead

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> I'm about 6', I could bend over, if that would help him swing that 16 bore.


_Only if you want it stuck up yer ***. 6'? he!! my 14 year old son is a six foot black belt, maybe I'll have him take care of the light work_ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Any more pics before you leave?


_Why you sending me packin again?_


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Quill Gordon said:


> > So you cant hike, you dont sling arrows, and your not a good shot with a shotgun. Anything else we need to know about you? Why do YOU need soo many more pellets to kill chukars?
> 
> 
> :O•-: _Really_


Yes, really. Why?

Can I have moderator check my PM function, I dont seem to be getting any PMs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

o-|| 

Gawd I've missed you Quill!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Quill Gordon said:


> > I'm about 6', I could bend over, if that would help him swing that 16 bore.
> 
> 
> _Only if you want it stuck up yer ***. 6'? he!! my 14 year old son is a six foot black belt, maybe I'll have him take care of the light work_ :lol: :lol: :lol:


Did you really just volunteer your son to take care of your business? :roll: -_O- -_O-


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> o-||
> 
> Gawd I've missed you Quill!


Thought you would be on the Mt?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> o-||
> 
> Gawd I've missed you Quill!


 :O>>:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > o-||
> ...


Why, I cant fling an arrow till Saturday morning... I'll be getting up there late Friday afternoon. Trailer's already there...


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Can I have moderator check my PM function, I dont seem to be getting any PMs.


_Quit worrying, I'm not going to kick yer unethical a55. Despite how bad you need it. Apparently, it's illegal in this state. Ferk it, I'm movin to Montana _


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> Gawd I've missed you Quill!


_You read that bulhmpr? One of yer best buddies miss me_


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Quill Gordon said:


> > Can I have moderator check my PM function, I dont seem to be getting any PMs.
> 
> 
> _Quit worrying, I'm not going to kick yer unethical a55. Despite how bad you need it. Apparently, it's illegal in this state. Ferk it, I'm movin to Montana _


I'll be in the Anaconda-Pintler wilderness in late Sept, work for you? Oh wait I think I'm supposed to follow that up with a smiley face.... :roll:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> You'll be in the Anaconda Spincter wilda55 in late Sept???


_I dunno if I would of told that_ :shock:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Quill Gordon said:


> > You'll be in the Anaconda Spincter wilda55 in late Sept???
> 
> 
> _I dunno if I would of told that_ :shock:


Huh.....Huh.....Beavis....pull my finger......

This is like playing chess with a guy, while he is screaming king me! king me! I almost feel bad........almost.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> > Gawd I've missed you Quill!
> 
> 
> _You read that bulhmpr? One of yer best buddies miss me_


You must not understand sarcasm...I guess if you could have heard what he said earlIer on the phone you would get the joke...now go back to taking pics of your bros (don't forget the beards).


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":1jqkrz4c]o-||
> ...


Why, I cant fling an arrow till Saturday morning... I'll be getting up there late Friday afternoon. Trailer's already there...[/quote:1jqkrz4c]

I would have thought that you would be hid up under a sage bush gett'n your stink on.... I will have the wheeler up there for ya Friday then....

Good luck man and have a good time! Stick one of them hogs!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> > Can I have moderator check my PM function, I dont seem to be getting any PMs.
> 
> 
> _Quit worrying, I'm not going to kick yer unethical a55. Despite how bad you need it. Apparently, it's illegal in this state. Ferk it, I'm movin to Montana _


Unethical? Wow for a feller with a closet full of skeletons! Stack-m high and pile them deep, right? :RULES:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Yea ole Tex he is a class act I lend him some pics for his site & I keep finding his knives in my back. That speaks well of the company you keep

Sorry to disappoint Kosmack but no, I'm still squeaky clean. However, those who live in glass houses shouldn't cast stones. Supposed one of Utah's finest? Tisk, tisk
Keep on tryin bud_
:O•-:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.cracked.com/funny-170-alcohol/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Yea ole Tex he is a class act I lend him some pics for his site & I keep finding his knives in my back. That speaks well of the company you keep


What? -Ov-

I just call em how I see em Quill. Here's how I see you. You're a guy who loves to hunt and take nice pictures. So nice in fact that I offered to buy a few from you so I could use them as wall paper on my web sight. You were gracious enough to let me have those images free of charge. Thank you.

Past that, I think you're a mean spirited, childish, man with a serious need to have his over sized ego stroked, who quite possibly has a drinking problem. But non of that is my business.

I'd always hoped we'd meet on the mountain one day and exchange war stories, but now I think I'd just as soon avoid you. Which fits perfectly cuz you'd probably just as soon not run into me either...


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

Holy Crap Guys! I just wanted to know where grouse sleep!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

muleylove said:


> Holy Crap Guys! I just wanted to know where grouse sleep!


Uh..where only on page 7. So goes the UWN sometimes.

Wait a month, and then go to Waterfowl and ask where the ducks sleep.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

muleylove said:


> Holy Crap Guys! I just wanted to know where grouse sleep!


Oh ya, THAT! Sorry buddy... 

Grouse sleep in trees, in snowdrifts, and sometimes on the ground. They like being where other critters, especially the ones with teeth, cant get at them. As per the same with most birds...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _
> Sorry to disappoint Kosmack but no, I'm still squeaky clean. However, those who live in glass houses shouldn't cast stones. Supposed one of Utah's finest? Tisk, tisk
> Keep on tryin bud_
> :O•-:


Even with the 4th grade math I hold, I can count a OVER LIMIT.... The stone was cast sometime ago!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This would make great superbowl half time intertainment o-||


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> Quill Gordon said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


Was the over the limit hunt on your spot he brought all his buddies into? Ethics are fun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see many Limber Pines in Utah.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I don't see many Limber Pines in Utah.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Quill Gordon said:
> ...


It was his, but what time you talking about? The time I ran into him huntin Chukar or Pheasant?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh really? I was talking about the pheasant hunt. Wow queergordon, twice???


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You pansies shoot grouse with shotguns? Weak. I kill them by throwing pine cones as hard as I can at them.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread has been a great read. Thank you all who have participated. I thought only the waterfowl forum guys could jump the tracks this bad.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------

